# Graystone Manor 06 Pics



## jtc (Dec 8, 2005)

I've enjoyed looking at everyone's haunts and displays. I'm not much of a photographer but here are my 06 pics. Next year I will take more time to try to get good quality night shots.Pictures by johnnytoocool - Photobucket


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks good. You have a great fence.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! I also love the fence and columns. How did you get the heads for toppers on the short columns and how tall are the two main entry columns? Those are really impressive!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice pics ,cool fence/columns, love the 1/2 body on the house


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good pics. Very fun. Colums look huge. 


Nice.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

I really like the quality of the columns.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics jtc 
i like to do those kind of pumpkins also. i see you have a few items that i also have.
nice fence and posts, i did something similar to my posts with the heads.
good job


----------



## jtc (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone. The 2 main columns are 6 feet high. The short ones are 4 feet. The skull toppers are just hollow plastic skulls mounted to a coffee can and screwed to a base from a plastic garden urn.


----------

